# Greetings from the Great White North!



## Hawks Music (Apr 2, 2021)

I've been here for a bit now and I have to say I love the community. I'm a learning composer from Canada, and I started exploring the site a couple of months ago. Just realized it has an introduction thread!

So far everyone here seems very supportive and creative which is amazing! Nice to meet you all! if you have some nice tunes of yours let me know where I can find them. I would love to listen.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Hawks, welcome to the forum 🙂


----------



## sctaylorcan (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome, fellow Canuck! I'm even newer than you and really enjoy the forums too... Mostly reading


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 3, 2021)

Warm welcome, @Hawks Music!
Because you have been a member for a few months, we can assume you know what's happening on Vi-C. It's hard not to have fun!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome Hawks! Fellow hoser here...I’m in Calgary.


----------



## Hawks Music (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Welcome Hawks! Fellow hoser here...I’m in Calgary.


Heck ya


----------

